# [SOLVED] &quot;No Physical Memory Available at location required&quot;



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
I am currently getting this error when attempting to install Windows Server 2008 (Which I believe was based off of Vista, which is why it's here). Now I'm attempting to boot from the DVD, however when press any key to boot, I get the error mentioned in the topic. 

I have been searching around for solutions for a few days now and have yet to come across the solution.

Now this is a server board (Intel S5000PSL) With Dual Intel Xeons, 8 GB of RAM, and a 1 TB Hard Drive that I nuked over night (fully erased using DBAN). The catch is, I can install Windows Server 2003 with Zero Problems.

Any help is appreciated. Thank You,
Josh


----------



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

(Apparently there is no option to edit my posts? Please let me know if I've missed it)

Also, I can boot perfectly with my Ubuntu Server Disk, which takes the install perfectly, but there are some things I need from a windows server (Mainly .NET) for programs I need to run

EDIT: Okay, apparently I can edit individual posts, but not the main topic lol, also, thank you to the Mod that moved this, I didn't see the Server section, thanks)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

Welcome to TSF!

You only get like 10 minutes to edit your post. After that you can't. Server 2008 isn't based on Vista. Usually the workstation OS's are scaled down/tweaked versions of server.

I am not finding any fix for that error. The mainboard is end of life but according to Intel supports 2008

Server Products — Supported operating systems

This tends to make me think there is something off dealing with the DVD. Can you try it in a different system or use a different DVD drive?


----------



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You only get like 10 minutes to edit your post. After that you can't. Server 2008 isn't based on Vista. Usually the workstation OS's are scaled down/tweaked versions of server.
> 
> ...


As in attempt a different DVD Drive? Or a different PC? I did try it in another PC (Just a random thing I had hanging around) and it pulled up just fine.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

Can your board boot from your USB device?
If so try to create the bootable USB with the server 2008 image 
it is faster then DVD


----------



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*



loda117 said:


> Can your board boot from your USB device?
> If so try to create the bootable USB with the server 2008 image
> it is faster then DVD


I did attempt that, but it doesn't seem that my board supports booting from a flash drive. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

I did manage to get it to boot from USB, but I still received the same error


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

What is weird that you have installed server 2003 without any issues 
First thing i would do burn another server 2008 DVD download it from MSDN 
also how old is board and RAM 
Have you ever had any issues related to hardware on this box?


----------



## JoshJ5Hawk (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

I got it guys! (Don't know why this didn't occur to me earlier, and I feel pretty stupid for it) but I had to update the gosh darn Bios!

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: "No Physical Memory Available at location required"*

great 
cheers 
mark this thread solved please


----------

